# need help asap. dilution



## photong (Mar 13, 2007)

I know what 1:1 dilituion means sort of (i dont know the amount)

So what does 1+7 dilution mean? 
The developer says: 33ml of developer + 227ml of water. (33x3=231)

So is it that amount I mix together, or do I use 33ml of developer, with 1589ml (227x7) of water?


----------



## terri (Mar 13, 2007)

> I know what 1:1 dilituion means sort of (i dont know the amount)


Don't make it harder than it needs to be!  

Remember when determining ratios like this that *you* decide what a *part* value is. For 1:1, well, that could mean 500 mls of developer to an equal 500 mls of water - should you _decide in advance_ you need 1 liter total. If you decide in advance you only need 500 mls total, and you're mixing 1:1, that *part* becomes 250 mls developer to 250 mls water. 

The easiest way, I think, is to remember....a 1:7 ratio is actually 8 parts...so with ANY ratio just add them up. The size of the part is your call, dependent upon the task at hand and how much volume you require for it. 

I use such small amounts in home developing, I tend to think of measurements in terms of liquid mls. Works for me. It's what's on my beakers and graduates, and I want to mix, pour and get on with the fun stuff. I have a 1:4 ratio for my hypoclear, a 1:9 ratio for certain fixers, etc....by using mls I can keep it simple and move ahead with the developing or printing task at hand. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## JC1220 (Mar 13, 2007)

1+7 = 8 parts in the solution 
where 1 part is your developer/fix/stop etc. and 7 parts is water
If you need 2000ml of working solution (or use ounces if you want)
2000/8 = 250ml of developer
2000-250 = 1750ml of H20

for your developer:
33 + 227 = 260
260/8 = 32.5 rounded to 33


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 14, 2007)

"So what does 1+7 dilution mean? 
The developer says: 33ml of developer + 227ml of water. (33x3=231)"

Your film will not notice the difference between 33ml developer + 227ml water and 33ml developer and 231ml water.  Either one is about a 1:7 dilution.

It is far more important that you dilute in exactly the same way each time, bring the developer to the same temperature each time, agitate in the same way each time and develop for the same time period each time.
Consistency is more important than a few ml one way or the other.


----------



## photong (Mar 14, 2007)

I did it. I used JC1220's equation and they look alright. It's a bit dark. I suppose not enough exposure. We'll see when I get to the lab. I haven't played with film in SOOOO long.

Thank you for the help lol even though I ended up making too much of everything. So it's a nice lesson that at least I got the amounts decently right


----------



## JC1220 (Mar 14, 2007)

glad it worked out, you can use it for any amount of working solution or liquid measure, ml's or oz's, Just divide your total parts into whatever amount of liquid you want or need.


----------

